# Online refresher?



## bstone (Jul 21, 2008)

Howdy, folks. Curious if anyone know anything about these "online refresher" courses, like this one: http://www.safetyunlimited.com/online-courses/EMT-Refresher.asp

They say they work for the NREMT, which is what I need. Please let me know if you have any experience with them or others.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 21, 2008)

Read the fine print :

...." _In addition, this course applies to the National Registry for EMT-B's.* 10 hours can be applied towards the EMT Basic Refresher requirement and an additional 24 hours may be applied to the additional continuing education* requirement"........_

NREMT does *NOT* allow more than 10 hours on-line anything. So, one can only receive a portion to be used as the refresher


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2008)

www.eeii.org

I have personally recerted my NR by doing this refresher. It was also used to recert my state certs as well of course.

Many of my coworkers, over a dozen have also done the same and had no issue.

The reason this refresher works is because it is NOT an online course. 

I have no affiliation with this site, I get nothing for mentioning it. I only give the address to help my fellow EMS'ers with their continuing education....AK


----------



## wannabeanemt (Jul 21, 2008)

*...*

I would think that an online refresher would be a little bit risky b/c you want some of the practical experience that goes along with the refresher.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2008)

Risky how?

I hope you would already be well established in the basic practical skills as those have not changed that significantly. 

Hopefully you are actively participating in EMS or EMS training and the refresher is a simple overview and not your sole source of new information or the only time you actually do "practical skills".


----------



## bstone (Jul 21, 2008)

I just found these folks

http://critical-knowledge.org/ems/index.html

They have an interesting program. First, it's not online- it's worksheets and a booklet. Also, they have you come in for 8 hours of practical. Interesting how they get around the "online" issue. I'd prefer to do online. Oh well.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2008)

The one I listed is very inexpensive and requires no hands on, so it is about as close to "online" as you will get. You want more info, PM me.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 21, 2008)

gee, the nr has only every asked me for the certificate from the school that i did my refresher with. since that cert doesnt say anything about online or live i guess the nr cant touch it.

the devils in the details R/r. you may be right in so far as the letter of the law, but in practical application, you are wrong.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 23, 2008)

*Nremt*

 Ok I let my National Cert expire couple of years back and now I am trying to get re certified, I am certified in NJ/NY and been working in the field for the last 8 or so years. I called NREMT and they told me, I need to take a refresher course:excl: Now why do I need a refresher for the national when I oh ready done it for the state, Any ideas? 
PS: Do those people ever make sense!!! :wacko:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 23, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> gee, the nr has only every asked me for the certificate from the school that i did my refresher with. since that cert doesnt say anything about online or live i guess the nr cant touch it.
> 
> the devils in the details R/r. you may be right in so far as the letter of the law, but in practical application, you are wrong.



Ever been audited by the NREMT? (they routinely random audit)... I have. They will contact your state or local authority and as well ask to see the outline and context of the refresher. Remember, refresher according to the NHTSA requires lab time for skill verification. 

If you want to take a gamble or chance, that is your right. Just remember though, when you sign the statement ....."all the above is true to the standards as set for"... they mean it. As well as though who signs the course authorization. I have personally seen revocation of the certification for non-compliance... it's your choice.

R/r 911


----------

